# loft/aviary material



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I have seen some cage material at OSH called aviary cloth...looks like chicken wire but with 1/4 inch openings. My current loft uses 1/4 inch hardware cloth but in building the new one this month I am not sure whether anyone has experience with aviary cloth, which sounds good but this is my last chance at getting the loft done right and I need to make good decisions at every step...it looks lighter gauge and easier to work with and cheaper...but has anyone used it?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

kippermom said:


> I have seen some cage material at OSH called aviary cloth...looks like chicken wire but with 1/4 inch openings. My current loft uses 1/4 inch hardware cloth but in building the new one this month I am not sure whether anyone has experience with aviary cloth, which sounds good but this is my last chance at getting the loft done right and I need to make good decisions at every step...*it looks lighter gauge and easier to work with and cheaper*...but has anyone used it?


Hi Kippermom, 

I am not sure what this type of screening is exactly but it does sound very much like the hardware cloth that we are all familiar with. This statement makes me think that it must be not as sturdy or strong though. Sometimes it's better to spend the extra money for security of the birds

However, I really don't know what this stuff is like so hopefully someone else will know exactly and if it's ok to use for your new loft.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I would look for a heavier gauge, because they do come in different thicknesses, as well as sizes.

I am moving your thread to our new loft/aviary design forum, in case you wondered.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

If you are going to the trouble and expense of adding a new loft, I think it would be best to stick with the traditional safe hardware cloth that you can trust and rely on. It is better to be safe than sorry and worth the investment.


----------

